# Brick walkway renovation



## gzec (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to repair a poorly laid brick walkway. I would like to clean out the dirt/material between the bricks and add new sand, level and secure the sides. What is the best method for removing the existing dirt/sand between the bricks. Hose w/special nozzle, air spade etc?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The best method for removing the dirt between the bricks is to use a shovel, ..............................................

after first removing the bricks.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

look up info on brick pavers, such as EP Henry (many others too) for proper installation instructions, that is if you're installing similar to concrete pavers. I've seen many a walkway with heaving throughout...depends on how 'proper' you want to fix it.


----------



## Yard Builders (Mar 8, 2010)

Depends on the level of quality, effort and expense, that you want to invest. You can power wash the dirt and sand from the joints, but probably won't get the whole joint...and will make quite a mess. 

If you want it to look as good as possible, and last a long time...I would suggest removing all of the brick, and then power wash them, especially if you have had movement, ie: joints opening up, settling and/or heaving. Good also to be able to get matching replacements for any broken, or if new cuts need to be made. At this point, you can check out the base to see if it's adequate and adjust where necessary. But remember, it's only as good as its base.

Assuming you have a proper base, relay the brick. Instead of using sand to fill the joints (old school), consider using a "polymeric sand", which is designed for this application. It's a blend of fine silica w/ polymers which bond to the brick. It's sold at any brick paver supply and some contractor supply stores. It's not what I would call cheap, but well worth the money if you want it to last and not have to keep dealing w/ it, also helps to reduce weeds. There is a "high performance poly sand" for wide joints. Most important to gain full benefit of the product is to make sure you fill the entire joint, not just the top half. Also a good idea to run a wacker on it, to help it settle in. It also helps to put down an old rug or carpet between the wacker and the brick so you don't mark up or damage the brick. Hope this helps!

BTW...I'm the new guy, my first post!!:clap:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Nice first post! Welcome. Do the intro thing in the intro section. They like that here...proves you're not Osama I guess... 

And you have to put your location in your profile or people will go apesh!t


----------



## Yard Builders (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words Chris! And yea, I'll take care of all that...wouldn't want to upset the natives. :no:


----------

